# For the record....



## Brasimericano

Boa tarde galera, 

Gostaria saber se a expressão "For the record" fica comum no Brasil.

Em contexto:   "For the record, I am still interested in getting to know you"

Desde já agradeço

John


----------



## uchi.m

For the record = para registrar


----------



## Carfer

E _'para que conste'_?


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> E _'para que conste'_?


----------



## mglenadel

Também já ouvi "para que fique registrado" e "para que fique bem registrado".


----------



## Joca

Talvez... "Só para lembrar..."


----------



## Brasimericano

Obrigado caras. Então o frase inteiro seria "para que conste, só para lembrar, para registar ou para que fique registrado", eu ainda estou interessado em conhecê-la.  (tenho dúvidas sobre a maneira certo para dizer "get to know you").


----------



## englishmania

Diria "Para que fique registado". Neste caso, talvez "Para que saibas, ainda estou interessado/a em conhecer-te (melhor)".

Atenção: registrar BrPT, registar EuPT


----------



## Outsider

A expressão inglesa às vezes também se pode traduzir como "fique sabendo que..."

Mas não é clara para mim a pergunta original:



Brasimericano said:


> Gostaria saber se a expressão "For the record" fica comum no Brasil.


"Fica comum"?...


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> A expressão inglesa às vezes também se pode traduzir como "fique sabendo que..."
> 
> Mas não é clara para mim a pergunta original:
> 
> "Fica comum"?...


 O John deve ter se confundido; o correto seria dizer: gostaria *de* saber se a expressão xyz *é* comum no Brasil.


----------



## uchi.m

Brasimericano said:


> Obrigado caras. Então o frase inteiro seria "para que conste, só para lembrar, para registar ou para que fique registrado", eu ainda estou interessado em conhecê-la.  (tenho dúvidas sobre a maneira certo para dizer "get to know you").


get to know you = conhecê-lo/la mais


----------



## marta12

«para que conste» é comum em Portugal e no Brasil, segundo o que está escrito acima.
Mas em Portugal não é comum dizê-lo no contexto dado e parece-me que era esta a pergunta.
Diz-se, mas não é comum.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> «para que conste» é comum em Portugal e no Brasil, segundo o que está escrito acima.
> Mas em Portugal não é comum dizê-lo no contexto dado e parece-me que era esta a pergunta.
> Diz-se, mas não é comum.



No caso concreto, talvez disséssemos com mais facilidade _'Para que fique claro', _mas não vejo qual o problema, mesmo de frequência, de 'para que conste', marta. O sentido é, praticamente, o mesmo e, pelo menos no meu meio, andam ela por ela.


----------



## marta12

Olá Carfer

A mim, parece-me quase ameaçador dizer a alguém: para que conste/para que fique claro ainda estou interessado em conhecer-te.
Devo ser eu, mas se alguém mo dissesse garanto que não me conheceria de todo.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Olá Carfer
> 
> A mim, parece-me quase ameaçador dizer a alguém: para que conste/para que fique claro ainda estou interessado em conhecer-te.
> Devo ser eu, mas se alguém mo dissesse garanto que não me conheceria de todo.



Ameaça não diria, mas é verdade que comporta, pelo menos, uma ênfase, uma necessidade de sublinhar bem o que se vai dizer a seguir. Quer a expressão portuguesa, quer a inglesa, pressupõem que, do lado de quem ouve, há dúvidas ou até mesmo negação do que o outro diz. Eu não precisaria de dizer a um interlocutor inglês _'for the record', _da mesma forma que a um português_ 'para que conste', _se essa pessoa estivesse firmemente convencida de que eu a quero conhecer. Digo-o para deixar bem claro o que pretendo, para não deixar dúvidas.
Noutro contexto, por contraposição a _'off the record' ('aqui entre nós'), _pode querer dizer apenas que essa é matéria que pode ser do conhecimento público, mas na frase do brasimericano, intuo que seria uma acepção um pouco deslocada. Parece ser uma conversa a dois, centrada numa relação pessoal, logo assunto eminentemente privado, e cheira-me que há ali um dissídio, uma suspeita, uma discordância, a ponto de uma das partes ter de sublinhar que o que diz é para ser levado a sério. Não chegará à ameaça, isso não creio, mas significa um marcar de posição, uma atitude de firmeza.


----------



## Brasimericano

"O John deve ter se confundido"  KKKK, com certeza, estou sempre confundido!  Eu só comecei a aprender português ao redor oito meses atrás. Então o meu português é horrível ainda!  Obrigado pelas boas explicações.


----------



## uchi.m

Brasimericano said:


> "O John deve ter se confundido"  KKKK, com certeza, estou sempre confundido!  Eu só comecei a aprender português ao redor oito meses atrás. Então o meu português é horrível ainda!  Obrigado pelas boas explicações.


Not bad at all! so far so good


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Ouço bastante: "Para constar".


----------

